# Scientific Methods of Wrestling by Paul Prehn



## lklawson (Jun 27, 2008)

I am pleased to announce the republication (free download, as always) of Paul Prehn's Catch-as-Catch-Can wrestling manual _Scientific Methods of Wrestling._

Download from: http://www.lulu.com/content/2820024

Blurb:


> Prehn, a wrestling great from yesteryear, now is little remembered except by the odd wrestling historian.
> 
> Prehn was one of the early 20th Century "Big Names." A member of the Wrestling Hall of Fame, he participated in numerous well-billed wrestling matches, both as a G.I., and as a civilian. He dedicated a good portion of his life to promoting Wrestling and the manly arts including acting as a professional coach for collegiate wrestling with the Illini, successfully placing in top 10 matches such as the 1928 NCAA Collegiate Championship. As a G.I., Sergent Prehn taught Wrestling as an assistant coach at Camp Dodge in 1917 and won the 1918 Middle Weight Inter-Allied Games championship. He was, for a time, the Chairman of the Illinois Athletic Commission. Prehn was elected to the office of President of the National Boxing Association in 1928 which was then induced to add professional wrestling to the list of the organizations responsibilities.
> 
> ...


 
Be sure to rate it on Lulu's rating system!

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jarrod (Jul 19, 2008)

these texts are great, thanks.  can you recommend any books on the overall history of catch wrestling?


----------



## lklawson (Jul 21, 2008)

jarrod said:


> these texts are great, thanks.


Quite welcome.



> can you recommend any books on the overall history of catch wrestling?


I've heard that "Fall Guys" is good.
http://martialhistory.com/reprints/fall-guys-the-barnums-of-bounce-by-marcus-griffin-1937/

Jason is a friend too so I trust his republishing work.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Ybot (Jul 21, 2008)

jarrod said:


> these texts are great, thanks.  can you recommend any books on the overall history of catch wrestling?


I own the book _Catch Wrestling _by Mark Hewitt and found it to be excellent.  Here's a link to the product at budovideo: Link


----------

